# arroz meloso



## karinemartin

comment traduiriez- vous Arroz MELOSO de bogavante?


----------



## lpfr

Tal vez esta frase sea de ayuda: 
  "Cuando el arroz esté casi cocido, podemos decidir si el guiso va a ser meloso o caldoso añadiendo mayor o menor cantidad de caldo."
  Bogavante es "homard".
  "Homard au riz ?? "


----------



## Domtom

-
Riz mielleux au homard.


----------



## lpfr

Domtom a raison, on trouve quelques entrées avec cette dénomination. Mais une chose me turlupine, et c'est que je ne trouve aucune recette en français pour le "riz mielleux". J'ai un petit soupçon que les entrés que l'on trouve ne sont que des "translations" de "mieloso", et non la dénomination française de ce type de préparation de riz.


----------



## Domtom

-
Oui, c'est possible qu'il s'agisse, ces entrés trouvées, que des traductions... dont leur qualité est à vérifier...


----------



## karinemartin

ne dirait on pas riz juteux au homard ou riz moelleux?


----------



## Yul

Selon moi, "riz mielleux" ne fait pas de sens. Aux deux bonnes suggestions de karimartin peut-être pourrions-nous ajouter "riz crémeux" ?
Yul


----------



## lpfr

Je trouve le riz moelleux très apetissant.


----------



## Eva Maria

"Arroz meloso en paella" ou "Paella de arroz meloso". 

Intentos de traducción:

- Paella de riz mielleux

- Riz mielleux en / dans paella

Quelle est votre opinion?

EM


----------



## Yvan 6

Hola!

On dirait plutôt : " paella de riz au miel "   ( mielleux = d'une douceur hypocrite )


----------



## Yul

Mon humble opinion : je serais très étonné qu'à Valence on serve une paella de riz de miel. 
Yul


----------



## Yvan 6

Bien sur, c'etait une plaisanterie pour " mielleux" ; on pourrait peut-être dire " moelleux "


----------



## Eva Maria

Yvan,

Merci, mais il n'y a pas de miel dans ce plat!

Es una forma de cocinar el arroz de modo que quede con consistencia "de miel","meloso".

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Yvan 6 said:


> Bien sur, c'etait une plaisanterie pour " mielleux" ; on pourrait peut-être dire " moelleux "


 
Yul/Yvan,

J'ai trouvé dans des menus autant "riz mielleux" que "riz moelleux"!!!!! 

¿Qué hago? Pienso que "moelleux" se traduciría más bien como "suave", en cambio "mielleux" define mejor "meloso".

EM


----------



## Yul

Je serais porté à dire "onctueux".

Onctueux: "Qui a une texture douce et fluide, riche, crémeux". Lotion, sauce onctueuse. Chocolat onctueux.

Le riz peut-il être onctueux? Pourquoi pas! 

Surtout s'il sagit d'un riz d'une douceur mielleuse!
Yul


----------



## Eva Maria

Yul said:


> Je serais porté à dire "onctueux".
> 
> Onctueux: "Qui a une texture douce et fluide, riche, crémeux". Lotion, sauce onctueuse. Chocolat onctueux.
> 
> Le riz peut-il être onctueux? Pourquoi pas!
> 
> Surtout s'il sagit d'un riz d'une douceur mielleuse!
> Yul


 
Yul,

Tu m'as donné une bonne idée! "Riz crémeux"!!!!!!! Creo que es la mejor opción, descartando "riz mielleux", que puede dar lugar a dudas de si contiene o no miel. Espero que "crémeux" no insinuará la idea de que contiene "crème", ¿verdad?

Alors,

- Paella de riz crémeux ?

- Riz crémeux en paella ?

ou

- Riz crémeux dans paella ?

EM


----------



## Yul

Outre le fait que mielleux puisse vouloir dire "qui contient de la crème", cet adjectif peut aussi vouloir dire "qui a la consistance, l’aspect de la crème". Une pommade crémeuse.
Yul


----------



## Yul

Au fait, je dirais "Paella au riz crémeux". Mais j'aime bien "onctueux" aussi.

Yul


----------



## Eva Maria

Yul said:


> Outre le fait que mielleux puisse vouloir dire "qui contient de la crème", cet adjectif peut aussi vouloir dire "qui a la consistance, l’aspect de la crème". Une pommade crémeuse.
> Yul


 

Yul,

Merci pour ton aide! Ouff! Veo que en distintos menús aparece como "mielleux" y "crémeux" indistintamente! Mon Dieu!!!! Tal vez alguien especializado en gastronomía pueda ayudarme a decidirme!

EM


----------



## Yvan 6

Yul said:


> Outre le fait que mielleux puisse vouloir dire "qui contient de la crème", cet adjectif peut aussi vouloir dire "qui a la consistance, l’aspect de la crème". Une pommade crémeuse.
> Yul



 d'accord avec yul, cremeux ne me parait pas correspondre à ce que tu veux dire.


----------



## Yul

Moelleux est très, très bien aussi .

Vois par toi-même:

Qui est doux et mou au toucher. Un lit moelleux. Un tissu moelleux. Un moelleux édredon.
Qui est agréable à voir, à entendre, à goûter, etc. Des formes moelleuses. Un son moelleux. Une voix moelleuse.

Ah, les mots!
Yul


----------



## Eva Maria

Yul said:


> Au fait, je dirais "Paella au riz crémeux". Mais j'aime bien "onctueux" aussi.
> 
> Yul


 
Yul,

Había dejado de lado "riz onctueux" por sonarme "raro", jeje; en español se traduciría literalmente como "untuoso". Pero he comprobado que también aparece en menús!!!!! Par Dieu!!!

Tal vez "onctueux" sería el único adjetivo que no generaría la duda de si el arroz en cuestión lleva miel o crema de leche.

Milles de mercis! Me has ayudado muchísimo!

EM


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pongámonos en situación: restaurante chic, buena compañía y _As time goes by_ de fondo (lo de Valencia ya está muy visto...).
Si Rick, el maître, me presentara la carta con *"Paella au riz onctueux"*, pensaré en arroz pasado, como si fuese una gacha tipo arroz con leche con gambas y, la verdad, como primer plato no me atraería mucho. 
Si en su lugar hubiese *"Paella au riz mielleux*", pensaré lo de todos: paella de arroz con miel tipo Kellogs. Non, merci!
Sin embargo, *"Paella au riz moelleux",* como que no quiere decir mucho y sin embargo no sugiere nada extraño, me llamaría la atención y le diría a Rick: tráela otra vez Rick, tráela otra vez... (porque sería la segunda).


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pongámonos en situación: restaurante chic, buena compañía y _As time goes by_ de fondo (lo de Valencia ya está muy visto...).
> Si Rick, el maître, me presentara la carta con *"Paella au riz onctueux"*, pensaré en arroz pasado, como si fuese una gacha tipo arroz con leche con gambas y, la verdad, como primer plato no me atraería mucho.
> Si en su lugar hubiese *"Paella au riz mielleux*", pensaré lo de todos: paella de arroz con miel tipo Kellogs. Non, merci!
> Sin embargo, *"Paella au riz moelleux",* como que no quiere decir mucho y sin embargo no sugiere nada extraño, me llamaría la atención y le diría a Rick: tráela otra vez Rick, tráela otra vez... (porque sería la segunda).


 
Jijijijiji, Play it again, Victor!

Horreur! Ahora que, tras intensas elucubraciones, ya me había auto-convencido para poner "onctueux". Pero "moelleux" no te resulta tan ambiguo como "Este es el principio de una gran amistad"? "Suave al paladar" / "Suave al gusto". Oui, mais quoi?

Bueno, va, si insistes! Pero la última copa! Ya he brindado en un montón de hilos y debo llevar ya una botella entera gaznate abajo! Tchin-Tchin!

"Siempre nos quedará WR"

EM


----------



## Yul

À bien y réfléchir, moelleux me sied parfaitement. Surtout à cause de la "buena compañía".
Yul


----------



## Eva Maria

Yul said:


> À bien y réfléchir, moelleux me sied parfaitement. Surtout à cause de la "buena compañía".
> Yul


 
Yul,

Alors, ni "crémeux" ni "mielleux": "moelleux"!

Merci!

Ah, mira! Queda un culo de botella de champagne, ¿o es cava? No! Parece una palabra alemana: debe ser Sekt. Pues ala, brindemos juntos! Tchin-Tchin!

EM


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

A ver:
En la tierra del arroz (Valence et Alicante) se denominan:
- arroz / arroz seco / paella a la _paella_ (Hasta puedo afirmar que paella está reservado a los turistas, el alicantino dirá _arroz_)
En ningún caso se dirá que es meloso, es un contra sentido. Puede ser duro, en su punto o pasado.

- el arroz meloso o caldoso es lo que nosotros llamamos _ragoût de riz_, solo queda añadir con qué (au porc, au homard, au mouton, à la lotte...).

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## galizano

Bon appétit ! : http://www.marieclairemaison.com/,riz-moelleux-au-homard,200090,26496.asp


----------

